# GSA Video



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

Rarely to we get to see our tax dollars At Work with Ukulele, watch and remember...





From.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

This story is looking Worse & Worse, these are some Vidiot making fools here.

 This is the Obama administration working for you.






 Though "resigned," Martha Johnson is still greeting you at the GSA Blog.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

Surf... you need more bottles and less 'culture & politics' in your routine.. why do you even care about this crap?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Surf... you need more bottles and less 'culture & politics' in your routine.. why do you even care about this crap?


 
 Sorry Charlie, but variety is the spice of life and I happen to like Surf's meanderings...What an ignorant thing to say, You should apologize for that remark.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry Surf and Joe.. and everybody..


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Surf... you need more bottles and less 'culture & politics' in your routine.. why do you even care about this crap?


 
 Hey Charles,

 I know that politics and current events is kinda frowned upon in the blue pages, but I try and pay attention to a lot of stuff. I'm not trying to start a donnybrook, but this is pretty outrageous behavior.

 Mr. Obama's sotto voce remarks about "Flexibility" to be Transmitted to Vladimir" was pretty disturbing as well. I didn't even bring that up at the time, despite the remarkable combination of incompetence and hubris it showed in a mere 30 seconds.

 Mr. Obama has a Bad History with Open Mic's. He seems not to have learned from his mistakes.

 I'm trying to pay attention to this coming election. I think that it is of remarkable importance to the future of the United States.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

I guess I was just trying to say.. that I do indeed frown upon topics like this here.. if you guys like them, have a ball.. I'm not the boss.. no malice intended, no cyber-freakout, just spoke my mind for once.. carry on, troops..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I Like surfs spice to! at least he watches TV [8D]

 Whatsamatter Chuck ?? full moon got ya? I know it has me but I likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm fine, and I guess everyone else is too.. spice it up, dudes..! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 6, 2012)

> full moon got ya? I know it has me but I likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it


 
 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

> I guess I was just trying to say.. that I do indeed frown upon topics like this here..


 
 But, Charlie,

 Think of it as a moderating opportunity...[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Conservative or liberal oriented, I agree these threads have no place on this forum... I know _I_ have learned from my mistakes, and realize there's no reason to post these things or get involved with them. This forum is better when we don't have politics involved.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought they added "General Chat" for this reason? So there would be no ABN rumbles

 It states==== General Chat 
 Chat about (anything) other than bottles but be nice. 

 I dont get into the politics but it does fall in to the category of (anything)  right?


                     Just sayin


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> but be nice.


 
 That's the problem.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 7, 2012)

[] All the stuff about politics on this forum is ok with me, as I dont feel that Obama or Bush either one has run a good cabinet or taken care of our problems very well. The only thing I feel is that Dems are more for the poor and reg people and Repubs are more for the well to do and rich. Plus we all are mostly nice here, There are a few that kinda get outta line once inna while, but for the most part this is the forum for this stuff, I kinda like to read it once in a whiletoo...........


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Conservative or liberal oriented, I agree these threads have no place on this forum... I know _I_ have learned from my mistakes, and realize there's no reason to post these things or get involved with them. This forum is better when we don't have politics involved.


 
 Connor,

 No offense, you are still a little green behind the ears and just a kid.  The older one gets, the more they understand and despise politics for the most part.  General chat is a place for ANY topics.  It is a good place that enables us to hear other member's views on things other than bottle topics, thus enabling us to get to know and better understand other members.  A few of us on here have formed friendships beyond bottles that would not have happened had we been restricted to just bottle talk.  Obviously, some members want other member's opinions on political issues of the day.   I agree, keep the politics out of the rest of the forum topics.  If you don't want to subject yourself to politics, then don't read or post under the General Chat topic.  Then again, the topic's not all politics either.

 Keep the digs coming kid.  I enjoy your posts.  Nice meeting you in Baltimore.

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 7, 2012)

why post stuff here that divides forum members? dont be a troll. If we want to read political petty bickering we can go to the other 100 million forums on the internet. We come here to escape it.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> why post stuff here that divides forum members? dont be a troll. If we want to read political petty bickering we can go to the other 100 million forums on the internet. We come here to escape it.


 

 Matt,

 Then why even have general chat?  Or should it be general chat - except any political issues?

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 7, 2012)

> why even have general chat?


 
 I thought it was for friends on the forum to converse. Maybe talk about the new hubcaps you got on your 67 mustang?
 You know, the old barber shop chit chat?
 Politics is one of topics I log on to escape from.  It assults us enough in the 'real world' why bring it here?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2012)

> Politics is one of topics I log on to escape from. It assults us enough in the 'real world' why bring it here?


 
 Hey Matt,

 I hear you on that real world assault. But here we both are.

 Did you like the the GSA vidiot? Do you think your share of the $820,000.00 spent on that last little GSA get together in Vegas was well spent?

 For my part; I don't. I also think that we're only seeing the tip of the iceberg...

 "WASHINGTON (AP) â€” The General Services Administration developed an employee awards program that spent more than $438,000 over four years, far exceeding the agency's per-gift limit of $99, congressional investigators reported Friday.

 Investigators for the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee said the "Hats Off Program" initially gave out items of nominal value. Over time, the awards became iPods, digital cameras, GPS devices and other electronics. The spending occurred from 2007 through 2010, the report said..." From.

 What did we get for that swell conference? Well, we got that nice ukulele number...

 "Inspector General investigation found that the "training conference" featured:

 Airfare and lodging ($147,000);
 a $30,000 reception (think $19-per-person artisanal cheese display and sushi ($7,000);
 a $75,000 bike-building training exercise;
 commemorative â€œyearbooks;â€
 coin sets for attendees (~$6,300);
 a stand-up comic;
 $146,000 on catered food and drinks;
 a clown;
 and a mind reader (~$3,000);
 $130,000 in travel expenses for six scouting trips (to plan the trip)'
 $5,600 for semi-private in-room parties; and
 $44 per person daily breakfasts.
 The grand total the event cost taxpayers? More than $800,000." From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2012)

This is not the kind of material I personally approve of on ABN.. this is not 'getting to know each other' or sharing personal stories, recipies, truck repair advice, or even weather conditions, which I have no problem with.. this is just hyperlinking to political junk which frankly bores me to tears and turns me off.. nothing personal, Surf, I like you, but I don't like political posts.. I won't even "abuse" my authority and pull this thread.. I want everyone here to know I hate this stuff.. and no, I'm not in a bad mood at all, I went digging today and found a couple very nice canning jars..!! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 your idea is good Gunth but I have a better one!
     THEY SHOULD MAKE A NEW CHAT CALLED  

 --------------"NO FREAKIN POLITICS WHAT SO EVER!"

 That should put this baby to bed[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2012)

> ...this is just hyperlinking to political junk which frankly bores me to tears and turns me off.. nothing personal, Surf, I like you, but I don't like political posts...


 
 Hey Charlie,

 I like you, too. I understand your thoughts. I'll do my best to be more self muzzling in the future. [8D]

 This story of the GSA has been most instructive to me, on a number of fronts. First, I'm very fond of the Ukulele. The gentlemen in the video was no Bradda IZ, or King Benny Hawahi.





Great Ukulele Players.

 Forget politics, this is current events, a cautionary tale, and head slapping cultural malfunction rolled into one. You all know my fondness for strange cultural milestones. This one is pretty outrageously notable, in my opinion. That's why I posted it.

 If someone was keeping track of Spectacular Media Misadventures of the early days of the 21st Century. I think this would be right up there, as well as those hyperlinked videos of President Obama's open microphone problems. The linked articles supporting the GSA meltdown story are merely footnotes.

 We have a very important election coming in November. A Turning Point from our current march towards the cliff, I hope. I would expect that this type of topic may again enter the hallowed halls of bottledom, in the interim.




Bottle Photography You might like.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [] Or make a new chat forum... Politics only-duke it ouy guys[][X(][>:][8|][&o][:'(][&:][][8D][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, well, another one I'm following that will probably be entered into the recycle bin, big surprise.
 I think politics and religion should be left off the site. This site is not a church or a state however.
 If you keep it cool, it's fine. Just agree to disagree and don't say anything vulgar or make personal attacks and I'm good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Well, well, another one I'm following that will probably be entered into the recycle bin, big surprise.
> I think politics and religion should be left off the site. This site is not a church or a state however.
> If you keep it cool, it's fine. Just agree to disagree and don't say anything vulgar or make personal attacks and I'm good.


 

 Then get rid of GENERAL CHAT.  I never get into the political crap but if you really want this to stop,either get rid of G.C or post so everyone can see, NO POLITICAL DEBATES ON  ABN. Because any other way NEVER  works. Round and a round and around.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2012)

> Then get rid of GENERAL CHAT. I never get into the political crap but if you really want this to stop,either get rid of G.C or post so everyone can see, NO POLITICAL DEBATES ON ABN. Because any other way NEVER works. Round and a round and around.


General chat is there for a reason, I never understood it myself but it's there. My job is is to moderate. Politics, religion etc, is a part of being here and that's all I know. I personally don't get involved unless you (meaning forum members) start disrespecting your peers.
 If you had a Washington Jackson flask or a holy water bottle in question and that was all, I'd be happy!![][][][][][][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to re-add my two cents....[8D] I'm not a fan of dividing forum members or being a "troll" [] (cool term) but I'm just in favor of being able to say as we wish....No hostility needed. (It seems it's linked arm in arm to the politics though)[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2012)

How about a Washington Holy Water??? what do ya know?[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'm fine, and I guess everyone else is too.. spice it up, dudes..! []


 

 With politics one has to agree to disagree and then move on.  Political views shouldn't "divide" anybody on a bottle forum.  If they do then said person cares more about politics and should find another forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

What ever happened to my ole friend Cord???? [:-]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 9, 2012)

Cord could really mix it up with the best of them.   Very sharp!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Cord could really mix it up with the best of them.   Very sharp!


 I'd like to mix it up in a back alley wit[8D]h him.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> What ever happened to my ole friend Cord???? [:-]


 He's here alot lurking and reading posts, he's not posting though...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

Speaking of another guy we've not heard from lately, y'all probably lost track of President Obama's Uncle Onyango.







 "Punished: Onyango Obama, the uncle of President Barack Obama, surrenders his driving license after admitting to the facts on a drunk-driving charge

 Onyango Obama, 67, admitted to sufficient facts at a hearing today which means he acknowledged that prosecutors have enough evidence to convict him but without pleading guilty.
 The illegal immigrant is the half brother of President Obama's late father. 

 The drunken driving charge will be dismissed if he stays out of trouble for a year, officials said.
 Obama was arrested in Framingham in August after a police officer said he made a rolling stop at a stop sign and nearly caused the officer's cruiser to crash into his sport utility vehicle.

 On Tuesday, the judge ordered him to give up his driver's license for 45 days...Obama, who is from Kenya, is also appealing a deportation order that dates to 1992, when he failed to renew his application to remain in the U.S.

 Bratton called it a technical error. He moved here as a teenager in the early 1960s to live with a host family and attend high school.

 Reports at the time claimed that Obama pleaded not guilty to the drunk driving charges and said he would 'call the White House' when he was arrested

 Bratton said Obama has had no contact with the White House about the case..." Daily Mail.

 That doesn't seem to be the end of his immediate problems, however.

 "FRAMINGHAM -- President Obamaâ€™s uncle, Onyango Obama, must appear at a meeting next week at the offices of US Immigration and Customs Enforcement in Burlington to discuss his deportation to Kenya, a person with direct knowledge of his case said today...

 â€œNow that Mr. Onyangoâ€™s criminal case has completed, ICE has communicated, in accordance with standard procedure, with his attorney regarding his removal pursuant to a previous final order by an immigration judge,â€™â€™ said Brian P. Hale, ICE director of public affairs.

 It is unclear whether Obama, the half-brother of the presidentâ€™s late father, will ultimately be deported. Obamaâ€™s immigration lawyer has said in the past that he intends to fight it.

 Obama was last ordered deported in 1992. But he never left. He arrived today at his house in Framingham carrying grocery bags and wearing a baseball cap. He rushed inside without comment...

 Obamaâ€™s drunken driving arrest in August attracted international attention because it revealed that he had been living in the United States illegally since the 1992 deportation order. He was the second presidential relative found to be living in the United States illegally." Boston Globe.

 I do believe that President Obama is the first American president to have relatives living in this country that are, or were illegal immigrants.

 I don't believe either Uncle Omar or Aunt Zeituni will be making cameo appearances in the Tom Hanks narrated Obama film.

 "...After Obama â€˜s apprehension, Massachusetts Judge Douglas Stoddard put the case on hold for one year and effectively dismissed Obama's DUI charges under the terms of the plea arrangement. (Chicago Tribune, March 27, 2012) The plea deal also provides that so long as Mr. Obama is not arrested again this year, the Court will erase the drunk-driving charges from his record. (The Hill, March 27, 2012)

 Alarmingly, erasing Mr. Obama's charges will improve his chances of being permitted to remain in the country illegally. According to the Obama Administration's backdoor amnesty initiative, immigration officers are ordered to ignore illegal aliens who have no criminal record. (See FAIR Morton Memos Summary, Jan. 2012)

 Scott Bratton, Mr. Obama's attorney, claimed the plea bargain will have "little if any impact upon his immigration case" and argued that Mr. Obama should be granted amnesty simply because "he's been here since 1963." (Chicago Tribune, March 27, 2012; see also Boston Herald, March 28, 2012)" From.






 Is anyone wondering if Uncle Onyango will still be with us a year from now?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like Jim cary says---[8|]- cree. Pay.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> Like Jim cary says---[8|]- cree. Pay.


 Rick I'm just happy we don't all work together at the Post Office...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

Or the Enterprise...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 9, 2012)

*This user is on your "block" list and the message has been blocked.* 
 Click here to unblock this user and view this post.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> *This user is on your "block" list and the message has been blocked.*
> Click here to unblock this user and view this post.


 Not sure why I'm getting this message Matt, you're clearly not on my blocked list...Scratching my head over here...[:-]


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> why post stuff here that divides forum members? dont be a troll. If we want to read political petty bickering we can go to the other 100 million forums on the internet. We come here to escape it.


 I can read this post just fine, WTF is going on????


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

Issue resolved, thanks...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> *This user is on your "block" list and the message has been blocked.*
> Click here to unblock this user and view this post.


 

 Excellent rebuttal, sir. [8D] Very Obamaesque.

 I see that we're done with this thread, so if Eric or Charlie wishes to fold, spindle, or mutilate it, that would be just fine.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

The 'mutilate' option sounds like a good time.. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wish I was built like that,I used to be.Hairy back to [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> The 'mutilate' option sounds like a good time.. [8D]


 
 Yes, let's go with this.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

Then there's this:

"Another GSA Official Is Put on Leave After Spending Scandal


 By Peter Landers

 The General Services Administration has put on administrative leave David Foley, another official involved in the 2010 conference at the center of the agencyâ€™s spending scandal.

 GSA chief Martha Johnson resigned last week after firing two of her deputies over the conference near Las Vegas. A report by the agencyâ€™s inspector general said the gathering cost taxpayers $823,000 and involved rule violations and wasteful spending.

 Mr. Foley is one of the stars of a six-and-a-half-minute video  released last week by the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee. The first three and a half minutes consist of a music video by young GSA employee Hank Terlaje, in which he fantasizes about being commissioner of the agencyâ€™s Public Buildings Service and offers his â€œlove to the taxpayer.â€

 The latter three minutes show the awards ceremony at the conference, and at the end Mr. Foley, the deputy commissioner of the buildings unit, takes the stage to congratulate Mr. Terlaje on his creativity..." Wall Street Journal.

 I'll spare y'all the rest of the story @ that link, back there<.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, time to mutilate..


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

In other news:


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Charlie,

 I had missed that entirely. I had merely assumed she'd had an IQ reduction. The "Kevin & Bean Show," you say.




From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

This just in: Voters are slowly realizing Santorum believes every deranged word that comes out of his mouth







 "WASHINGTONâ€”As Rick Santorum has emerged to become Mitt Romney's leading opponent for the Republican presidential nomination, the American electorate said Monday it had slowly begun to realize that the former Pennsylvania senator sincerely believes every deranged word that exits his mouth.

 Uneasy voters told reporters it was becoming more and more evident that comments from Santorum defending sodomy laws as acceptable restrictions on "wants and passions" and characterizing pregnancy occurring through rape as a "gift" from God were not politically calculated but were, in fact, spoken out of sincere, startling conviction.

 "I honestly thought he was just playing up to the far-right voters, because that's what Republicans are supposed to do in the primaries," said Grand Rapids, MI resident Dan Banks, who explained he had dismissed as manipulative campaign rhetoric Santorum's assertion that President Obama would send Christians to the guillotine. "But now it's dawning on me that this guy means it, all of it. Every single thing he says is an accurate depiction of how he sees the world."

 "So, when he said that Satan was currently attacking the United States, he meant exactly that," added Banks. "Satan, the devil himself, is attacking the United States. Rick Santorum believes this is a real thing that is actually happening. Iâ€¦wow. Just wow."

 Gallup polls taken during the campaign show an evolving awareness among voters that Santorum is not lying about any of the horrifying things he says. For example, in August of last year, 96 percent of voters said they thought Santorum could not possibly be serious when he said gay marriage was "an issue just like 9/11," compared with only 9 percent today. And in that same time span, the number of voters who believe Santorum was not at all kidding when he said the president had a "deep-seated antipathy toward American values and traditions" has increased more than tenfold.

 While few voters said they had been following Santorum long enough to have read the 2002 Catholic Online article in which he attributed sexual abuse in Boston-area Catholic churches to the "academic, political, and cultural liberalism" of the region, all agreed his performance in the current campaign was more than adequate to drive home the difference between the candidate's authentic lunacy and the obvious pandering of his primary opponents.

 "I get that Romney's just mouthing words he doesn't mean and Gingrich is a really astounding hypocrite," said Seattle voter Kara Gallardo, a lifelong Republican who nevertheless admitted she felt a creeping sense of dread as she began to grasp that the words uttered by Santorum could not be more heartfelt. "But when Santorum says that contraception is dangerous because sex is supposed to be procreative, he is not messing around. If he becomes president, you know he sincerely plans to do something about it."

 "I mean, with the other guys, you can dig into their past and find at least some shred of rational thinking, even if they're cynically downplaying it now," Gallardo continued. "But I get the sense Santorum is speaking nothing but his completely unfiltered thoughts. I know it's weird to say this about a politician, but I sort of wish he were lying to my face at least a little."

 While most voters said they grew progressively more troubled as they fully registered the fact that Santorum was being entirely earnest when he said Social Security was underfunded because abortions had critically reduced the number of potential taxpayers, some were more conflicted.

 "It's nice to hear a candidate espouse his opinions without your BS detector going off even once," Margate, FL voter Lisa Bearden said. "He's kind of the real deal. Say what you will, but there's no denying he's got genuine integrity."

 "Yep, terrifyingly genuine integrity," Bearden added."


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm.

 Much of what I see here is a whole bunch of talking about nothing but irrelevant personal opinion. "I dislike discussion about politiks on the bottle forum" or "I don't see a problem with it".

 Who cares? I don't. Some people like to keep tabs on what's going on in the world. Some like to ignore what's going on, or come here to take a break from it all. Whatever works. No one cares about the religious posts, or at least won't say anything about it. Political threads should be treated the same way.

 Surf posted a topic relevant to all of us, and instead of intelligent discussion it has descended into an arbitrary pile of silly opinions.

 Surf, by all means keep posting politically relevant discussions or links. You seem to find interesting material peppered amongst a heap of fluff I have no desire to sift through.

 Also y'all, for the record, my politics = gospel truth. My personally constructed faith also = gospel truth. All other opinions and views are incorrect or downright immoral. All who disagree will burn in eternal hellfire. Naturally, y'all are entitled to your own opinions, incorrect as they are... [][8D][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> In other news:


 

 Now THAT!!  is news  bad news but news none the less. A reduction ?? ahhhhhhh the humanity !


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

The NEW me is happy I didn't get involved with my opinion here...LOL[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

The OLD me is pleased to know that.. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2012)

The middle aged me was thinking when I started this, that most folks, no matter their political stripe, would abhor this kind of wasteful government spending, especially in these times.

 I'm just wondering if these entertaining videos were made as an expression of the Obama administration's overall "transparency" program to be all hope & changey.

"GSA suspends controversial employee awards program

 The General Services Administration is suspending a controversial employee awards program amid revelations that thousands of dollars worth of merchandise is missing or was mismanaged.

 Under GSA's "Hats Off Program," employees receive award points and can redeem them for prizes such as iPods, digital cameras and gift cards, according to an inspector general's report.

 But it turns out that those responsible for administering the program received the most awards, the IG report found.

 Also, GSA has had problems keeping track of the merchandise: 115 iPods valued at $20,000 could not be accounted for, while another 40 iPods were stolen from the Philip Burton Federal Building in San Francisco, according to the report.

 Reps. John Mica, R-Fla., and Jeff Denham, R-Calif., said in an April 6 statement that the program is another example of lavish spending at GSA following the release of a report detailing $822,000 on a 2010 conference.

 "The Hats Off award program degenerated into a taxpayer funded give away where employees handed out iPods to their office buddies for almost any reason," Mica said in a statement..." From.

 "But over time, high-value items such as iPods, digital cameras and GPS devices were added into the program, often in violation of the GSAâ€™s $99 limit on gifts. From FY2007-2010 the program distributed $438,750 worth of lavish gifts to its employees, according to the committee..." From.







 "Former General Services Administration administrator Martha Johnson missed a lavish Las Vegas conference for government employees because she was already committed to meetings in California at  Solyndra, according to testimony in an official government investigation.

 Solyndra is the now-bankrupt green energy company that the Obama administration had provided with a $535 million loan through the stimulus.

 The development, if true, dovetails together two embarrassing but otherwise unrelated episodes for the Obama administration..." From.

 Oh, no, the next Vegas Party has been cancelled:

 "The agency, whose lavish 2010 conference in Sin City drew controversy â€” and led to the firing or discipline of eight officials â€” was slated to go back to the scene of the proverbial crime later this month. But alas for slots lovers, the GSA has cancelled â€œGreenUP 2012 Training Conference and Vendor Showcase,â€ set to take place in a Vegas hotel on April 25.

 A spokesman says the event has been axed, noting that acting Administrator Dan Tangherlini promised in a letter to employees to review all of its upcoming conferences â€œthat involve travel or substantial expenditures of public funds.â€

 The confab was supposed to bring contractors and GSA workers together to learn about eco-friendly products and services, from plug-in cars to green paper products..." From.

 Will we learn what our share of the "scouting" work, deposits, and cancellation penalties will be?

Another Entertaining GSA Video.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2012)

The real me knows it's just part of being American..  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2012)

The stone age me needs a privy to dig [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

The further outraged me thinks this is gonna get a lot worse. The government sugar train is outta control. President Obama at the helm.






 "Federal officials gather in Honolulu in July 2011 for groundbreaking on a new FBI building" From.

 "The House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee said Wednesday that five employees associated with the recently scandal-plagued Government Services Administration went to Hawaii for up to a week in 2011 to attend an hour-long ribbon cutting on space leased by the federal government for the FBI.

 Details of the incident surfaced in a transcript of an interview between the GSA Inspector Generalâ€™s Office and a GSA employee.

 The employee indicated to the IG investigator that trip was not isolated and that there was another, longer junket scheduled for Hawaii this fall.

 That one would be in Hilo, Hawaii for 10 days and would include ribbon cuttings for a federal building, a post office and perhaps a courthouse.

 The transcript indicates that some of the GSA employees went snorkeling during their free time in the mornings.

 The House panel is one of two in the chamber that will hold hearings about the GSA scandal next week..." From.

 *****~~~~~~~~~~~~*****~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*****

"GSA spent millions in relocation costs

 By LARRY MARGASAK 
 The Associated Press

 WASHINGTON â€” The General Services Administration inspector general was told the agency spent as much as $330,000 to move an employee from Denver to Hawaii, an example of millions of dollars wasted in relocation costs.

 The latest example of GSA waste to become public came from a transcript of an interview between an inspector general's investigator and an employee who handled relocations.

 The Associated Press on Wednesday obtained a transcript of the interview, which took place in March 2011.

 "I mean that blew me away when I saw how much it costs to relocate somebody. It's crazy. It's astronomical," said the employee in the interview.

 She said the person in charge of the expensive relocations was a real estate official known in GSA circles as "The Prince." The agency is in charge of the federal government's buildings and supplies.

 The GSA has been under scrutiny since Inspector general Brian Miller reported earlier this month the agency spent about $823,000 for an October, 2010 conference at a Las Vegas resort. The former administrator resigned, two of her top aides were fired and eight employees have been placed on administrative leave.

 "GSA's culture of lavish spending clearly goes well beyond a single convention. It's troubling to see the agency tasked with setting the standard for accountability and cost-cutting across the government evidently engaging in such abusive spending," said Rep. Darrell Issa, R-Calif.

 Issa is chairman of the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee, one of three congressional committees now looking into GSA spending.

 The employee said that perks for those transferring included: house hunting, temporary quarters that at times was extended to 90 days, groceries, laundry, shipping a vehicle and household goods, paying the closing costs on a new home, and buying the former house if the employee can't sell it.

 "I mean it's outrageous," the employee said in the interview.

 Q. In the past two years how much do you think you've seen spent.

 A. Oh, millions.

 Q. And how many employees are we talking about.

 A. I'd say, right now, probably about 15 files on my desk.

 The employee said the individual who transferred from Denver to Hawaii only stayed with the agency for a year and then quit.

 She said her management team "had told me not to tell anyone how much those things cost because people would just be really surprised at what we spent...."

 In another interview, the inspector general was told GSA officials flew to Hawaii and on other taxpayer-funded junkets, sometimes for a week or more just for brief federal building ribbon-cutting ceremonies.

 The interview was released by the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee.

 The GSA employee said several GSA officials flew to Hawaii for 5-to-7 days in 2011 to attend an hour-long ribbon cutting on space leased by the federal government.

 The employee stated this was not an isolated incident.

 "The Las Vegas conference was the tip of the iceberg, and every new example demonstrates the mind-boggling culture of waste and blatant disregard for the taxpayers' money within GSA," said the committee chairman, Rep. John Mica, R-Fla.

 Meanwhile, top officials of the GSA told employees Wednesday they have a duty to report government waste such as the $823,000 spent by the agency on a 2010 conference at a Las Vegas resort.

 In a joint email to the more than 12,000 GSA employees, acting administrator Dan Tangherlini and Inspector General Miller promised there will be no retaliation against anyone reporting improper conduct and government waste." Atlanta Journal.






 "Great news: David has been nominated to the U.S. General Service Administration's National Registry of Peer Professionals, Class of 2010. So just what does a National Peer Professional do, you may ask? Much like the samurai were an elite warrior class created in ancient Japan to defend Japanese nobility, the Peer Professionals are an elite warrior class created by the Office of the Chief Architect in 1994 to defend the quality of work environments in America's Federal Buildings." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

You can visit eplace and Buy Something Scandalous.

We Sent GSA Interns to Palm Springs for a "conference"

 "Itâ€™s not just workers at the General Services Administration who enjoyed lavish trips. GSA interns also got their own taxpayer-paid junkets. 
 New revelations in GSA inspector general documents show that the GSA flew interns at taxpayer expense to Palm Springs for a â€œnetworkingâ€ and a â€œthank youâ€ conference in 2010, which wasnâ€™t the first time. 
 â€œThis was a yearly event,â€ says a Congressional investigator, and â€œthe interns were flown in to Palm Springs from around the country.â€
 No dollar cost has been cited yet, but GSA had an estimated 150 interns in 2010, and a big number of them attended this conference, as well as top GSA officials, says Congressional investigators for Rep. Jeff Denham (R-Calif.), who is overseeing one of several hearings in Congress next week on the controversy.
 Furthermore, Congressional probers say they have documents from the inspector general of the GSA that show one of the top GSA officials who attended the intern conference had a suite at the Palm Springs hotel -- the Riviera Palm Springs -- complete with two fireplaces and a spa...." From.

 Stay tuned for another episode of *Government Gone Wild*...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*







GSA official to take the Fifth

 "By BURGESS EVERETT | 4/13/12 7:36 PM EDT

 The General Services Administration official tasked with organizing a now-infamous $822,000 Las Vegas conference plans to invoke his Fifth Amendment rights ahead of a scheduled Monday grilling on the Hill.

 On Thursday, House Oversight and Government Reform Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) served a subpoena to require Jeff Neely to appear before the committee, according to Democratic committee documents obtained by POLITICO. Neelyâ€™s attorney on Friday informed the committee Neely will exercise his right against self-incrimination and requested not to attend the hearing.

 â€œRequiring Mr. Neely to travel from California to appear before the Committee when you have been advised that he will not answer any substantive questions posed to him does not advance any legitimate Committee purpose,â€ the attorney wrote, according to the documents.

 Issa wrote Neelyâ€™s lawyer Friday to advise the attorney and Neely that the subpoena remains in effect.

 â€œMr. Neely is uniquely qualified to answer questions about the WRC,â€ Issa wrote. â€œThe Committee requires Mr. Neelyâ€™s appearance because of, among other reasons, the possibility that he will waive or not assert the privilege as to some or all questions.â€

 Neelyâ€™s attorney later Friday confirmed Neely will attend the hearing.

 Neely may also face a Justice Department investigation into allegations of theft and contracting violations, according to The Washington Post.

 The four-day Western Regions Conference, held in the fall of 2010, resulted in the resignation of the agencyâ€™s administrator, Martha Johnson, as well as bipartisan criticism from Congress members tasked with overseeing public agencies, for spending on upscale accommodations, $3,200 on a mind reader and thousands of dollars on commemorative coins. Four congressional hearings are scheduled for next week.

 The documents also show the GSA Inspector Generalâ€™s office notified the GSA of some of its investigative findings in 2011, but cautioned GSA leaders from making any personnel decisions based on the initial IG investigation until it was made final. Neely, a GSA employee since 1978, was placed on administrative leave following the April 2 release of the final GSA report.

 Earlier Friday, Issaâ€™s office questioned why Neely hadnâ€™t been disciplined in 2011 when details of the conference first surfaced. Last week a spokesman said the Obama administration â€œonly took real personnel actions when there were no more options for delay.â€ But the timeline of personnel decisions appears to have been requested by the IG." From.

 I do like a parade of Takers of the Fifth. It absolutely highlights that certain Frank Costello quality of the government.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*






 You guys are gonna love this.

 Y'all remember Jeff Neely, right.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the GSA regional commissioner who was in charge of the Boondoggle Conference in Vegas, that didn't stay in Vegas. Nearly a Million Dollars blown on a luxury vacation for our trusty Big Government public servents. Mr. Neely is the one who allegedly encouraged the over-the-top aspect of this miraculous example of Waste, Fraud & Abuse.

 Unsurprisingly, right, he was "reprimanded." Oh, he may have gotten a strongly worded memo in his personnel file, but the next thing he received was a $9,000.00 Bonus!

 "Brita, the lawmakers said, pushed for employee sanctions and reprimands for Jeff Neely, the regional commissioner who ran the conference and who is now on administrative leave. Instead, Mica said, Peck overruled Brita and gave the regional commissioner â€œa slap on the wristâ€ and a $9,000 bonus." From.

 Now, it seems, there may have been some further filching of taxpayer resources, or, if you'd rather, taxpayer paid Government Goodies.

 "Sources told the Post that GSA Inspector General Brian Miller turned over to federal prosecutors evidence that Jeffrey Neely took such things as an iPod and speakers, GPS tracking system, camera, and Sony tablet for personal use from a storeroom in the San Francisco-based headquarters for the agencyâ€™s Pacific Rim region.

 The items were intended as gifts for an employee-rewards program. Neely, a career senior executive with the Public Buildings Service who was assigned to organize the conference, was placed on administrative leave along with four other regional commissioners for their role in the Las Vegas conference that prompted the resignation of Administrator Martha Johnson and the firing of two top deputies, the Post reported.

 Four congressional hearings are scheduled next week on the 2010 conference.

 Neely plans to invoke his Fifth Amendment rights ahead of one of the hearings, scheduled for Monday in Washington, Politico reported Friday night. 

 Despite Neely's request to be excused from the hearing, House Oversight and Government Reform Chairman Darrell Issa, R-Calif., said the subpoena requiring his appearance would not be lifted, according to Politico. Neelyâ€™s attorney later confirmed Neely will attend..." From.

 I remember a lot of talk from President Obama about rooting out such Fraud & Abuse when he was running for president in '08, and a lot more lip service to the topic subsequent to his election and, I'm sure we'll be hearing more from him.

 This despite the fact that President Obama has hosted the most dramatic illustration of Government Abuse of it's Citizens, that I can remember. 

 We've all had our pockets picked.






 "Ground is broken for the new U.S. Courthouse in Bakersfield, California. From left to right are: Acting GSA Pacific Rim Regional Administrator Jeff Neely; GSA Administrator Martha Johnson; U.S. Rep Jim Costa; Bakersfield Mayor Harvey Hall; Chief Judge Anthony Ishii, and; Steve Crawford, Operations Manager for T.B. Penick." From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Hey Surf-- when you post those long books I never read the whole thing..Just lettin you know [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Appreciate that Rick. [8D]

 I was trying to edit for brevity, but there's too much malfeasance to be brief. Did you note that the youTuber ukulele rap was a key element in the unravelling of this remarkably expensive & rotten Big Government Garlic Blossom. 




From da Start.

 I know of your expertise with shovel & camera, and thought you might like to see the Veritas vs. Holder Vid.

 Don'tcha love a good impressionist?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 15, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> We've all had our pockets picked.


 
 Picked clean? hell they took my pants![8D][]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*



> Picked clean? hell they took my pants! [][8D]


 
 Hey Tony,

 They may be on the way back for your shoes, too. [8D]

 This entered the realm of the surreal in the hearings today, not that it hadn't been there from the get go.

 But first, in a stunning example of modern facepage bragging, Mrs. Jeff Neely fosted a bunch of photos of their sumptuous suite and Room Service,  food that we paid for.

*Warning* *** *Warning* *** *Warning*

 The following photos of Phenomenal Filching contain partial nudity, and rented glassware:






 "Invoked the fifth amendment." From.






 "These photos of GSA official Jeff Neely were posted on Google Plus by his wife Deborah Neely." http://abcnews.go.com/meta/search/imageDetail?From.






 Mr. Neely took the Fifth, a lot today, and got chased down a hallway and onto an elevator by the press corps.. Amusing video to follow...

 "According to GSA Inspector General Brian Miller, his office is investigating possible illegal activity, including bribery, related to the Las Vegas conference.
 Neely, according to Miller, held lavish parties in luxury suites, picked up the tab for his spouse and other non governmental officials and made unnecessary advance trips to Las Vegas that were listed as planning sessions.
 Contracts related to the conference were awarded without competitive bidding, he said.
 Cummings said one email indicated the arrogance of the event planners.
 "In one email, Mr. Neely invited personal friends to the conference, writing, and I quote -- and this is incredible, quote, 'we'll get you guys a room near us and we'll pick up the room tab. Could be a blast,'" Cummings said." From.

The Fifty Yard Dash & Cornering Video.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 17, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Hmm, no wonder he claim's the 5th!



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> "In one email, Mr. Neely invited personal friends to the conference, writing, and I quote -- and this is incredible, quote, 'we'll get you guys a room near us and we'll pick up the room tab. Could be a blast,'" Cummings said."


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 17, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

We could have used that money in Afghanistan.......that cost what?

 $300,000,000 a day or so.

 ................and no one has any fun there.

 So do the math, the GSA pissed away x$. How many minutes of killing would that have bought.

 Now what's the biggest waste? A few hundred grand for GSA or a few thousand dead Americans and a few hundred billion $$$$$$$$$$$$.

 I guess I see what's the biggest concern here.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*






 "At work: Neely types away on his smartphone in front of sprawling views at the Las Vegas M Resort Spa & Casino in November, 2009 - where the 2010 conference was ultimately held" Daily Mail.


 Hi'ya Pat,

 You'll pardon me if I ignore your rotten apples to Afghanis comparison. Nice of you to to try and take the focus off the culture of Waste & Fraud in Mr. Obama's administration, though. He's gonna wanna borrow another Trillion or two Chinese dollars to pay for some more fun...

 'We do have other ongoing investigations including all sorts of improprieties, including bribes, possibly kickbacks but I'd have to check on precisely kickbacks,' Miller told the committee.

 He added later, 'We have recommended criminal charges.'

 Toward the end of the three-and-a-half hour hearing, GSA chief of staff Michael Robertson said he had informed the White House of the inspector general's preliminary findings last year. Robertson testified that he told a White House lawyer, Kim Harris, about the report shortly after May 2011 'when I became aware that the IG had briefed (then-GSA administrator Martha) Johnson.'

 The White House had no immediate comment." From Daily Mail.






 "All packed: A feather boa sits in one of the suitcases in the Neelys' suite"

Martha Johnson said "They Were Entitled."  video

 "Mrs. [Martha] Johnson, why were you giving out bonuses when the president said there was a pay freeze?" Chaffetz asked the former administration who just recently resigned her position.

 "The senior executives were entitled to bonuses under our -- we're entitled to bonuses. I don't believe the pay freeze affected those bonuses," Johnson responded." From.






 "$6,325 was spent on commemorative coins in velvet boxes to reward all participants for their work on stimulus projects (because a certificate and the $800,000 party they're at wouldn't do)" From.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Now that is what I'm talking about![]



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Hey Tony,

 Here's a story you'll like: GSA Deploys Ungulates to Save Money, Energy.

 It was an earlier Jeff Neely production.

 Here's a story you may not like too much:

 "But Tom Lorentzen of Castro Valley, a former GSA official who for years worked with Neely, said investigators probing such waste may never get to the root of the real problem: Government officials who lose sight of their real boss, the taxpaying American public.

 "Too much ego and too much power intoxicates you," Lorentzen said, "and that's what happened here." 

 Neely, who repeatedly invoked his Fifth Amendment rights at a congressional hearing this week, has been placed on administrative leave and has hired an attorney.

 So, too, has his wife, Deborah, who the Washington Post said earned the nickname "First Lady of Region 9" from investigators looking into the scandal, which includes her trips to Las Vegas, Napa and South Pacific resorts with her husband. 

 Lavish events

 The Post reported that she handled party arrangements, directed event planners
 to spend government money and arranged for lodging for relatives on the GSA trip.

 Over the years, there were signs that Neely began to see the region as "his fiefdom," said Lorentzen. "He felt like this was his own program - it wasn't a government program - and he owned it. Once you start to think like that, you get into trouble..."

 Investigators also are looking at a 17-day trip Neely and his wife took to Hawaii, Guam and the Northern Mariana Islands in February and a four-day trip to Napa in March that cost taxpayers more than $40,000 for food and other expenses." S.F. Chronicle.

 **************************

 The clincher, for me, was that Mr. Neely finnagled a parking space for his wife at the San Francisco office:

 "The trip to Hawaii, Guam and Saipan came after Miller issued a specific warning about that trip in December three months before it took place.

 Neely was accompanied by his wife during the 17-day trip, and though Miller is investigating whether Neely paid for her expenses as the law requires, the couple referred to the trip as a â€œbirthday presentâ€ over email correspondences, with Neelyâ€™s wife writing â€œItâ€™s yo birthday â€¦ We gonna pawty like iz yo birthday!â€

 Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-Md.), the ranking member of the House Committee on Oversight on Government Reform, said Monday at the committeeâ€™s hearing that Neelyâ€™s wife â€œpersonally handled party arrangements, directed the actions of federal employees and ordered thousands of dollars of food at taxpayer expense.â€

 â€œEven today, we found out that the wife of the regional commissioner [Neely] had a parking space throughout the year of 2012 at the federal building,â€ Miller said Wednesday during a hearing held by the Senate Committee on Environment and Public Works." 
LA Times.


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

I figured I'd shine a bit of light on this thread because I find it misleading to say the least. I wonder why nobody is making any mention of the trangressions by this Agency previous to the Obama administration, could it be a political agenda??? I think so...


 From Wiki...

In July, 1991, GSA contractors began the excavation of what is now the Ted Weiss Federal Building. Despite prior warnings by academics hired by GSA, the planning for this building did not take into account the likelihood of encountering the historic cemetery for colonial-era African New Yorkers that was located beneath the footprint of this planned $276 million dollar office building. The GSA consensus was that two centuries of development had obliterated all traces of this 17th and 18th century cemetery. In fact, hundreds of intact burials remained 24-33 feet below the surface of this site. Initial excavation disturbed burials, destroying skeletons and artifacts. The GSA sent archaeologists to excavate, but hid their findings from the public. Public revelation of this rediscovery led to 18 months of activism by African descendant community members, public officials, academics, and concerned citizens. The focus of this protest was GSA regional administrator, William Diamond, whose mitigation efforts were viewed as inadequate and insensitive by the public and the members of the Committee On Public Buildings (which oversees the GSA). Ultimately, the GSA was forced to fund extensive scientific research under the auspices of Dr. Michael Blakey, create a new sub-agency, the Office of Public Education and Interpretation, truncate their building plot, and fund public reports related to the story of the African Burial Ground. This ultimately led to the creation of a new unit of the National Park Service, The African Burial Ground National Monument, located at this facility. The GSA fully funded this portion of the National Park Service until 2010, when the GSA's formal involvement with the African Burial Ground ceased.

 On June 20, 2006, former GSA Chief of Staff David Safavian was found guilty by a jury in federal court on four of five felony charges. The charges were related to some of his work at the GSA as part of the Jack Abramoff lobbying and corruption scandal. He was found guilty of lying to the Senate Indian Affairs Committee, lying to a GSA ethics official, lying to the GSA's Office of Inspector General, and obstructing the work of the GSA inspector general. Safavian was cleared of obstructing the committee's investigation. On October 27, 2006, he was sentenced to 18 months in prison.

 On December 2006, GSA Administrator Lurita Doan proposed cutting the budget of GSAâ€™s Office of the Inspector General (IG) for reviewing government contracts for fraud and waste even though previous IG audits had allowed the agency to recover billions of dollars of fraudulent contracts. Doan had criticized GSA Inspector General Brian D. Miller for not supporting her effort to implement simpler procedures for contractors. Some IG budget officials, however, viewed IG "streamlining efforts" as problematic. John C. Lebo, formerly with the GSA IG staff, described the changes as troubling and unprecedented. "The Administrator's Office wants to change the IG's overall approach from independently rooting out crime, fraud and abuse, to one in which the OIG is a team player working with GSA."

 The GSA was involved in White House efforts to politicize non-partisan government agencies. Former GSA Administrator Lurita Doan attended GSA meetings involving presentation slides which mentioned GOP strategies and tactics for the 2008 Federal Elections (Government agencies are prohibited from engaging in political activities by the Hatch Act). An independent investigation by the United States Office of Special Counsel concluded that Lurita Doan had conducted "the most pernicious of political activity" and recommended that she "be disciplined to the fullest extent for her serious violation of the Hatch Act and insensitivity to cooperating fully and honestly in the course of our investigation" -- it recommended to President Bush that she be removed from office. House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform hearings chaired by Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA) also investigated former GSA head, Lurita Doan, regarding those meetings and presentations by GSA officials. Doan testified that she had no knowledge of the origin of the presentation slides and she had no memory of what she said. Although Republican committee members denounced the investigation as a "witch hunt" intending to smear the Bush administration and the GSA with the appearance of wrongdoing, nevertheless, Democrat Chairman Waxman urged Lurita Doan to resign. Lurita Doan resigned on April 29, 2008 at the request of the White House.


 I respect everyones politcal affiliations and beliefs, even if I don not agree with them, but at least show both sides or tell the whole story instead of just the side that suits you....[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*



> I respect everyones politcal affiliations and beliefs, even if I don not agree with them, but at least show both sides or tell the whole story instead of just the side that suits you....


 
 Hey Jim,

 I see, and did see some of that before, but am not sure that the the wiki-Bush-did-it.com really has a lot of bearing on the instant case. Except perhaps as a footnote, which you have thankfully just made.

 In the current political climate, I've been hearing that same old chorus from the Democrat Party side:






 Mr. Obama is coming down the home stretch of his Presidency, I most sincerely hope. 

 If you look at the *Big* Big Government management style of President Obama, which was to appoint his political supporter Martha Johnson, as Administrator of the GSA. The no oversight rule has been another Obama hallmark.






 Poor Martha had to resign, after firing 2 underlings, on the day that the Inspector General's report came out. But the Inspector General is not done with his investigation. He's got a new tip line that's ringing off the hook, I understand.






 Above we see IG Miller, Martha Johnson, The Hot Tub Kid - Mr. Jeffrey Neely, and a couple of lesser GSAers, all with left hands up. Mr. Neely the wrangler of the most spectacular Gaming the System example that I can remember, you'll be happy to know, is still receiving his $172,000.00 per annum salary. I'm imagining his "expenses" account has probably been zipped.

 Speaking of President Bush, it was Harry Reid of Nevada that lobbied hard to have Las Vegas, and Reno approved for Big Government conferences. President Bush had them excluded as GSA PArty Zones.

 Mismanaged, mis-administered, mis-appointed are all descriptives for what I believe has been President Obama's GSA record. We won't even mention the tie-ins with the Energy Department 3M's, nor the Eric Holder Justice Department. I'm not going to Cartagena, either.

 President Obama recently called for families to be politically off limits, while his surrogate Hilary Rosen, whom has visited the Obama White House about 3 times as much, as has David Patreus, attacked Mrs. Romney.

 There's plenty to not like about Mr. Obama's record, without blaming President Bush for President Obama. [8D]

 ******************* stepping off bandwagon ********************

 That being said, it don't mean I don't love ya like a cyber-bro, if you will. Though we've never met on terra-firma, that would be something I'd enjoy some day. How do you think an A-BN Vegas Party and Bottle Rodeo sounds, though I'm much more a fan of Reno?


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Not keeping score or blaming Bush, graft and corruption started in this agency and many others long before him, and it will continue long after. You have an obvious agenda against Obama and I just wanted to show that things have been a mess in this agency long before you started to use it as your soap box.

 That's it, nothing more....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

Political stuff is so damn boring.. as a moderator, I have to read through this tripe to make sure everyone's obeying the most basic of terms of use.. but gollll-eeeee what a bunch of dumb junk...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Not keeping score or blaming Bush, graft and corruption started in this agency and many others long before him, and it will continue long after. You have an obvious agenda against Obama and I just wanted to show that things have been a mess in this agency long before you started to use it as your soap box.
> 
> That's it, nothing more....[]


 
 Hey Jim,

 You're quite right that I have no faith in President Obama, or his team. He's squandered more money in his administration than any previous. The government has become bloated beyond anything seen heretofore. He brought the Chicago style sleaze factor with him, and it is manifesting itself in these corrupt ways.

 You think these spectacular examples of corruption are something, just wait, that is if the Obamacare wing of Government Gone Wild ever gets established. I hope it does not.

 Meanwhile, Martha Johnson learned her GSA chops in the Clinton administration:

 "Johnson Worked on the Clinton-Gore transition team and then, when Bill Clinton took over the White House, Johnson was named Director of the White House Office of Presidential Personnel, a position she held until October of the same year. She then served as Associate Deputy Secretary of Commerce from October 1993 to March 1996. She began her career at GSA in March 1996, when she was appointed Chief of Staff, a position she held until late 2001." From.

 ****************

 "According to General Services Administration data, the number of limousines in the federal fleet increased from 238 in fiscal 2008, the last year of the George W. Bush administration, to 412 in 2010. Much of the 73 percent increase--111 of the 174 additional limos--took place in fiscal 2009, more than eight months of which corresponded with Obama's first year in office. However, some of those purchases could reflect requests made by the Bush administration during an appropriations process that would have begun in the spring of 2008.

 The GSA said its limousine numbers are not reliable, even though the federal fleet numbers are officially recorded every year. In a statement, GSA spokeswoman Sara Merriam said, "The categories in the Fleet Report are overly broad, and the term 'limousine' is not defined," adding that "vehicles represented as limousines can range from protective duty vehicles to sedans." Asked whether the GSA actually knows how many limos it has in its fleet, Merriam responded that GSA "cannot say that its report accurately reflects the number of limousines." From.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 21, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

[8D] You think things are a mess now, Wait until that one percenter Romney has been in a few years, and you will see what a real mess looks like......


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 21, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

[] Stir Stir Stir the pot see how she gos nominee nomeinee nominee nominee republicans are for the birds..........to the tune of row row row ya boat, for those of you who still have a boat[8D][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2012)

*RE: GSA Video - Taking the Fifth*

You guys will be thrilled to know that oversight and good government practices have not got in the way of the perpetual campaign at the Obama White House:

WASHINGTON -- The General Services Administration handed out more than $1 million in taxpayer-funded bonuses since 2008 to dozens of employees under investigation for misconduct...

 Where, you might ask, is our old pal Jeff Neely in all this? He would have been among the few that could possibly have approved bonuses to himself. He always did recognize a good scam when he saw one:

 "WASHINGTON -- Nearly 100 high-ranking General Services Administration employees assigned to work from home reportedly still spent $750,000 on travel over nine months, according to records submitted to Capitol Hill committees, prompting the agency to respond Saturday to a request for more information...

 "OMG," Neely wrote in a 2011 email to a colleague, Regional Commissioner Robin Graf, who had sent around a spreadsheet that included  travel reimbursement costs for virtual employees.

 "100 virtuals and most of them with some pretty serious grades," Neely wrote, referring to the employees' government employment ratings. "Well this is a fine mess we've gotten ourselves into." 

 Neely forwarded the email chain to other colleagues with this message: "This will take your breath away. Don't share further," according to the newspaper." From.

 Another GSA suspendee, Mr. Foley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 quietly went back on the GSA payroll. So much for consequences. unless he got a resigning bonus. [8D] Poor Management, a GSA hallmark.


----------

